# The Junkyard dog



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Alot of people wouldnt have seen my dog so heres a few pics for you to check out.

She[kimba] is a double bred gr ch tank dog [jeep redboy] Tank was one of only two gr champs directly off ch jeep.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

A few more !


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

nice pics

...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG I heart her, she is gorgeous. I LOVE me some red dogs, rednose, I love her fawn and such ahappy face  THanks for sharing JY, oh owner is not so bad himself


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Great looking dog!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love Kimba <3 She is a beauty.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Gosh she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Love her color and build!! She has gorgeous feet, very nicely set!

Don't know about you but I can see that Jeep heritage in her face!!

She is a gorgeous dog!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

She is gorgeous dog. I love her face.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Having a HEAVY jeep/redboy dog myself I can totally see the Jeep in her  Just a beauty! Thanks for posting pics of her JY Merry Christmas


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you for sharring these pics  My friend has a "redboy/jeep" dog "with papers" but he dosent have her ped and she looks like a pitterstaff or a mix of some sort ....but that Kimba is a BEATUTY & is what I always picture true redboy/jeep dogs as, Ill have to show him


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow she sure is beautiful. Great looking girl, thanks for sharing her with us


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

LOVE THAT APBT!!!!!
thanks for sharing, thurrr goes my fix for the day lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

She's gorgeous! Love her face!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice dog JY


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

She is a beauty


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Kimba is absolutely gorgeous!! I love her ears! Thank you so much for sharing her with us JY!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

love it, that is one good looking dog right there!!!


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks to all of you , she realy is a one in a million dog the best one i have had in so many ways and weve been through alot together. There aint alot of people who are not in love with her once they actually meet her either and she sure gets alot of attention if we are out in public together which doesnt happen much due to her very high DA, but if there are not anydogs around all is well.Shes old and sooky now but still the same dog.

I hope you all had a wonderfull christmas , i spent it with my family for the first time in six years , long story but it was def to long to go without them has been a truly wonderfull few days and i hope you all had the same!


----------

